# Goin Back To My Hick Roots



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I just got back from my vacation to Nova Scotia (home), figured I'd share some pics.

First thing I did was put my discus in their new home (until I get back).









Picture of Halifax from the bridge. I grew up across the harbour from Halifax in Datmouth... also called the "darkside".









A picture of the big sky I missed so much









Some friends and I went to my families cottage on the Northumbuland Straight (water between NS and PEI)









Nice sunset









Found a spring peeper, thought he was cute









My friends and I planning to bomb PEI... I'm on the left.









My friend filling the part of the stereotypical Nova Scotian


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

ooh, looks pretty


----------

